# A new beginning.



## Jamm

I would like to formally introduce everyone to Jaxson  Born yesterday April 11th. 10 beautiful babies. 8 boys and 2 girls! He is coming home in June. Momma Selena is doing amazing.

There will never be a good time for a new puppy, I will never be ready but timing on this amazing litter is working out as perfect as can be.

There will never be another Joey, and little boy Jaxson will be a whole new boy with a new personality. I can't wait to meet him and grow more with him.

Selena x Knot
Pedigree: Selena x Knot


----------



## Max's Dad

I am so pleased to hear this news. Congratulations! Cannot wait until June to hear all about Jaxson.


----------



## BrianO

How exciting! Waiting will be hard. Beginning again will be bittersweet. I wish you the best. I see a common ancestor, "Zoom," in Jaxson's pedigree to my Pippin, who is 12 weeks. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Harleysmum

What great news.


----------



## rabernet

Oh Jamila - this makes my heart so happy for you! I can't wait for you to bring him home!


----------



## Wendy427

This is wonderful news! So looking forward to sharing Jaxson's life!


----------



## nolefan

This makes my day  I am SO happy for you and can't wait to see how these puppies grow.... Seeing which one turns out to be Jaxson is going to be so much fun  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, I am so happy for you. 
Looking forward to to meeting little Jaxson.

The pups are beautiful!


----------



## brianne

Such wonderful news. This has put a big smile on my face!


----------



## Laurie

Well I don't have to tell you how happy I am for you!!!! 

Those are going to be some beautiful, smart puppies.

Lexx is looking forward to seeing some pics of his 1/2 brother!!!


----------



## ceegee

I'm happy for you! May he bring some joy back to your life.


----------



## JDandBigAm

You must be having so many bittersweet moments! But soon the bitter will hopefully fade with time when you get to hold your new baby!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

So excited for you! That's a great size litter!
I've met Knot before, and he is such a special boy.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you everyone  It is exactly that... bitter sweet. I am very excited about bringing him home, and then I also get so sad for my Joey. I realized though if I waited for myself to be ready... the day would never come.. So with some help and guidance from my family this is the best possible thing for us.. Timing is as perfect as can be


----------



## Panama Rob

Congrats on the new pup. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Jamm

Some new pictures...


----------



## Ginams

Congratulations to you and best wishes on this new adventure. May this boy bring light back into your life.


----------



## KKaren

Oh my gosh!! I am so very happy and excited for you. They are so cute. When I got Glimmer, one of my friends sent me a card with this saying

"Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole" Roger Caras

And, I understand the bittersweet, 

May you have much joy as you watch these little ones grow and then one will come home to you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am SO happy to see this. You will never regret this decision. He will make you feel happy again. And he will never replace Joey in your heart. Good for you for making this decision. It is so hard - but Joey would be so happy that you have decided to be happy again. That will be one lucky puppy.


----------



## rooroch

I agree with Sweet Girl. I was so Happy when I read your thread. Well done taking the courage to make this excellent decision. The litter looks lovely.


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations, I'm absolutely thrilled for you!.


----------



## Wendy427

Jamm said:


> Some new pictures...


The pawprint collars are soooo adorable! What color is Jaxson?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

SO very happy for you. We'll all wait with you in anticipation of the day that your puppy comes home. How exciting!


----------



## Jamm

Wendy427 said:


> The pawprint collars are soooo adorable! What color is Jaxson?


We won't know until they are about 6-7 weeks old  The two girls are red and pink so basically any other colour then those could be him! 

I'm excited for us all to get to know him... The forum was such a big part of my puppyhood with Joey.. You all watched him grow. Now we will get to watch Jaxson grow


----------



## Rob's GRs

Great news! Keep us posted.


----------



## Jbird

So wonderful! Mom and dad are beautiful and the puppies are so incredibly cute.


----------



## craigtoo

Those puppies have a really fantastic looking gene pool...!!


----------



## Odette3

Congratulations. Wilson and I are so happy for you.


----------



## carolinehansen

I am SO happy for you, as I am sure Joey would be too! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs

So so thrilled for you!


----------



## 4goldengirls

That is great news!! Congratulations.


----------



## Karen519

*Jaxson*



Jamm said:


> I would like to formally introduce everyone to Jaxson  Born yesterday April 11th. 10 beautiful babies. 8 boys and 2 girls! He is coming home in June. Momma Selena is doing amazing.
> 
> There will never be a good time for a new puppy, I will never be ready but timing on this amazing litter is working out as perfect as can be.
> 
> There will never be another Joey, and little boy Jaxson will be a whole new boy with a new personality. I can't wait to meet him and grow more with him.
> 
> Selena x Knot
> Pedigree: Selena x Knot


Jamm: I am jumping up and down with happiness for you, your parents and Jaxson!! You hit it on the head when you said Jaxson will be a special boy, different than Joey. You will love him, too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so so thrilled for you!


----------



## Jud

Jamm said:


> I would like to formally introduce everyone to Jaxson  Born yesterday April 11th. 10 beautiful babies. 8 boys and 2 girls! He is coming home in June. Momma Selena is doing amazing.
> 
> There will never be a good time for a new puppy, I will never be ready but timing on this amazing litter is working out as perfect as can be.
> 
> There will never be another Joey, and little boy Jaxson will be a whole new boy with a new personality. I can't wait to meet him and grow more with him.
> 
> Selena x Knot
> Pedigree: Selena x Knot


Congratulations and rest up for June  !


----------



## ktkins7

I'm so happy for you! Can't wait to see little Jaxson growing up! I like the different spelling of the name.

I'm sure that Joey is very happy for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I'm so happy for you Jamm! I cannot wait to follow you on Jaxson and yours wonderful journey.


----------



## danoon58

I am so happy for you! Jason will bring many, many smiles into your life.


----------



## pchivvy

As one Jaxson owner to another- congratulations!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone  

Joeys birthday was yesterday and it was an emotional one. I was so worried they would share a birthday, but I asked Joey that whatever day he wanted.. that would be okay. SO April 11th it was  

I am excited for this journey.


----------



## Christen113

Congratulations!!


----------



## SandyK

I am so very, very happy for you!!! Jaxson is going to be one lucky boy!!


----------



## cubbysan

I am so happy for you. 

As hard as it is, Jaxson will help you heal. No one will ever replace Joey, but he will just take another place in your heart.


----------



## Lilliam

This is such good news!!! You will never forget Joey. You will simply open your heart to another little soul. 
Hugs, And my very best wishes for you and our family. Joey is happy you won't be so very sad anymore.


----------



## G-bear

I am so happy for you. I don't know how you will manage to wait until June to bring Jaxson home! They are all so cute. And I am sure Joey is watching over Jaxson until he goes home with his family.


----------



## Jamm

Babies turned one week old on Monday


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So cute. Tiny but perfect.


----------



## Lilliam

Squeeeeeee!!!!!!!❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## jennretz

Those puppies are just so darn cute. I am so happy for you Jamm. I know you didn't reach this decision lightly. I firmly believe this in no way diminishes your love for Joey, but rather your heart has the ability to expand and love more. This puppy doesn't realize how lucky he's going to be yet, but he will!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

:wavey::wavey:The babies are all ADORABLE!!


----------



## murphy1

I'm thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

So pleased for you, looking forward to lots of lovely photos and news. As you say you can't plan for the right time but it seems the right time is now. Hope the time goes quickly until you bring him home.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so glad to see you're getting a new pup! He'll never replace Joey but your heart will make room to love another Golden.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, I almost missed this news. Not on forum much lately. When my Subie died at first I said no more dogs and that lasted 10 days before I was looking and found Jaro, Joeys birthday twin. He has made so many difficult things bearable. I am sure the new puppy will do the same for you.


----------



## Jamm

Babies are 2 weeks old as of yesterday... eyes are starting to open


----------



## murphy1

I bet you can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Very excited  But we have a move ahead of us so that'll keep me distracted which is good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're beautiful! So much to look forward to.


----------



## Panama Rob

Jamm, I am so excited for you and that pup. We have travelled similar paths. The puppy will give an outlet for your energy and love and this is going to be so good for both of you. I know how much energy Dakota extracts from me. It is so awesome to get those squirmy puppy kisses from someone that is overjoyed to be a part of your world. I can't wait till Gotcha Day.


----------



## CnCFusion

Congrats!! they are all soo cute!!


----------



## Kathy4807

Congrats. They are adorable. I'm sure you can't wait to bring him home. Btw...love the name!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sooo cute. I am so excited for you!


----------



## Lilliam

OMG LITTLE BABY PUPPIES!!!!! So cute!!!!!❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## G-bear

Such pretty babies! Have you started the countdown until Jaxson comes home yet? I am very happy for you


----------



## mddolson

Congrats , the puppies are adorable (stating obvious, I know).
You must be anxious with new puppy & move coming up.


----------



## SandyK

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Anxious and excited yes  Been reading reading lots but its been 6 years since I've done "puppy" so I'm nervous again! I was also completely different then.. I am already finding myself wanting to bubble wrap Jaxson.. 

Im starting my shopping list and I'm surprised to add some things that I didn't have for Joey when he was a puppy.. something as simple as a bed! I think Its because I thought he would destroy it as a puppy so I waited... but then he would just rip them when he got older  So Im going to get Jaxson a bed from day 1. 

Puppy visit in about 3 weeks


----------



## KathyL

Can't believe that I missed this! 

This is wonderful news!! I am so happy for you and little Jaxson, little does he know he won the lottery of Mom's.


----------



## ktkins7

I'm sure you'll get into puppy mode pretty quickly once he's home. Your countdown will start before you know it!


----------



## brianne

Really looking forward to reading about your journey with little Jaxson. 

For those of us without puppies, it lets us share all the wonderful puppy adventures minus the sharp little teeth! :


----------



## Karen519

*Jaxson*



Jamm said:


> Anxious and excited yes  Been reading reading lots but its been 6 years since I've done "puppy" so I'm nervous again! I was also completely different then.. I am already finding myself wanting to bubble wrap Jaxson..
> 
> Im starting my shopping list and I'm surprised to add some things that I didn't have for Joey when he was a puppy.. something as simple as a bed! I think Its because I thought he would destroy it as a puppy so I waited... but then he would just rip them when he got older  So Im going to get Jaxson a bed from day 1.
> 
> Puppy visit in about 3 weeks


It's normal to be nervous, but you are the BEST MOM EVER!! I do remember when we had a 5 mo. old pup and adopted a 16 mo. old Golden, after having not having very young dogs for 10 years, I thought they were going to kill one another!! They played so hard and all of the glass tables and furniture in our house actually shook!!


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Really looking forward to reading about your journey with little Jaxson.
> 
> For those of us without puppies, it lets us share all the wonderful puppy adventures minus the sharp little teeth! :


Me too, I can't wait to follow your gorgeous boy's progress, he's going to be one very spoiled and loved pup!


----------



## Jamm

We did some puppy shopping today 



We're moving in may so we dont know how much time we'll have to go shopping.. also we're incredibly excited!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Congratulations  buying for a puppy is so much fun!


----------



## Karen519

*Fun!!*



Jamm said:


> We did some puppy shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> We're moving in may so we dont know how much time we'll have to go shopping.. also we're incredibly excited!


I agree that shopping for a dog is so exciting!! When you move, take all Jaxson's toys in your car with you.


----------



## rabernet

Jamm said:


> We did some puppy shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> We're moving in may so we dont know how much time we'll have to go shopping.. also we're incredibly excited!


Noah has those teething keys that he didn't touch until a year old! LOL - Now it's one of his favorite toys when he's playing by himself - he likes to toss them over his head and try to catch them. 

The jolly ball was a good choice too! 

I'm so excited for you Jamm! I'll be with you in spirit on your move, we're also moving this month (at the end of the month).


----------



## Jamm

Most of these puppy toys are ones we couldn't live without during Joeys puppy hood.. Still lots more shopping to do  I got his first tag today for his collar.


----------



## jennretz

Duke's favorites are the green squishy ball and the jolly ball. You picked some good toys


----------



## Jamm

3 Weeks old


----------



## SandyK

Absolutely Adorable!!!!


----------



## Melakat

I have not been on the forum lately but thrilled to see this post. I found getting another Golden Boy helped to heal our hearts immensely. No Golden will ever replace your beloved Joey but you will most certainly fall in Love again. It is definitely bittersweet. The puppies are gorgeous!


----------



## Lilliam

Can't wait for the new baby to come home!!!!


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome, another puppy thread. Hope you post lots of pics and progress!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

Well babies are 4 weeks old yesterday  We are half way there!


----------



## SandyK

Yeah...half way there!!!:smile2:


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi Jamm. I'm fairly new to the forum but was reading your thread on Joey last night and saw this thread on Jaxson this morning. I'm so thrilled for you. We have similar experiences here. Lost my Bailey May 20th, 2015 and coming up to anniversary. Planning to take some time that day. Bailey was my heart girl. 

In August of 2015 we also brought home a golden girl, Shayla. Call me crazy but now we have two pups with Lexi coming home two days before Christmas. Long story how we ended up with two. 

I wanted to say congrats on taking the step to get another. I have friends who thought we should wait longer. I couldn't. What I like about the forum is everyone gets it. Love the pics of the pups. I will definitely follow the thread on your new baby. 

May I ask you if the tat of the paw print is on your forearm? I have a paw print on paper of Bay's foot.... There maybe a tribute coming up here


----------



## craigtoo

This is one of the most anticipated Gotcha Days on the forum... heh... Great News... looks like a healthy litter!


----------



## NC Dogs

So excited for. Not my puppy, but I can't wait!


----------



## Jamm

Baileysmommydog said:


> Hi Jamm. I'm fairly new to the forum but was reading your thread on Joey last night and saw this thread on Jaxson this morning. I'm so thrilled for you. We have similar experiences here. Lost my Bailey May 20th, 2015 and coming up to anniversary. Planning to take some time that day. Bailey was my heart girl.
> 
> In August of 2015 we also brought home a golden girl, Shayla. Call me crazy but now we have two pups with Lexi coming home two days before Christmas. Long story how we ended up with two.
> 
> I wanted to say congrats on taking the step to get another. I have friends who thought we should wait longer. I couldn't. What I like about the forum is everyone gets it. Love the pics of the pups. I will definitely follow the thread on your new baby.
> 
> May I ask you if the tat of the paw print is on your forearm? I have a paw print on paper of Bay's foot.... There maybe a tribute coming up here



Yes Joeys paw print is on my forearm  The perfect placement if you ask me. I can look right down on him and feel him with me always. I recommend it to every doggie parent.


----------



## Amystelter

My first dog was a rescue husky shepherd mix and when she passed I had her cremated. When I went to pick up her remains a day later they had made a small plaster paw print with her name and the date. I have never been so touched in my entire life. She'll always be in my heart but those simple material reminders are nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

Finally moved and started unpacking and nesting!!! Feeling more and more real every day.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

So excited for you!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Jaxson will be one lucky puppy! I am so happy for you


----------



## MaureenM

I'm just seeing this this morning, very happy and excited for you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Cannot wait to see this puppy!!!


----------



## Jamm

We're visiting this up coming weekend... CANT WAIT!


----------



## BaileyzMom

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lilliam

Can't wait for the pictures!!!


----------



## Champ

Congratulations!! I'll be joining you on this new journey soon assuming all goes well...my puppy should be born next week. Miss our boys but this will be exciting and nerve wracking at the same time!


----------



## Jamm

Champ said:


> Congratulations!! I'll be joining you on this new journey soon assuming all goes well...my puppy should be born next week. Miss our boys but this will be exciting and nerve wracking at the same time!


Im so excited for you Candace! Its been a whirlwind of emotions but Its starting to really get exciting! I can't wait to meet your new pup and experience new puppyhood at the same time  

Pups were 5 weeks old yesterday...


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

I don't know which picture is cuter!?!?!

Does the breeder pick the puppy, or do you?

The two times we got Samoyed puppies from a breeder, they gave us a choice between two, not that it matters, because they are ALL ANGELS!!


----------



## Jamm

Jaxson will be chosen for us  Im so glad too because how could I choose between all of these cuties?!


----------



## Neeko13

tHEY ARE ABSOLUTELY adorable!!!! Cant wait til you get him....


----------



## ~*regina*~

Those are some adorable pups!!!
My Fenway was also chosen for me and I was so happy the breeder did that. He was a perfect match for my family . 
Only a few short weeks and he will be all yours!


----------



## SandyK

Enjoy your visit this weekend!! I bet you won't want to leave!!:smile2:


----------



## Jamm

Well we are off on our 4 hourish journey to meet the puppies  I'll post pictures when we're home!!!


----------



## SandyGold

How exciting!


----------



## rabernet

I can NOT wait to see new pictures and hear about your visit!


----------



## Kalhayd

Jamm said:


> Well we are off on our 4 hourish journey to meet the puppies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pictures when we're home!!!



How fun! Can't wait to see all the puppies!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Kalhayd

How'd the visit go?


----------



## Jamm

It was absolutely aamazzzinngggg    They are SO cute. The whole drive there I was getting more and more excited, and nervous. I was afraid I was going to get emotional but as soon as we got there all my emotions relaxed. We saw momma Selena again, she is such a gentle sweet, sweet girl. Then we went and met the puppies!!! When we arrived they were in a giant, fuzzy puppy pile! Connie woke them up by doing her infamous "puppy call" and then the fun started!! I haven't smiled or been that happy since January.. it felt great  I am SO glad I won't be the one choosing.. you could NOT go wrong with any of them!! These next couple of weeks are going to be so hard! .. 


photo time!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Oh my goodness! Swoon! They're all so perfectly gorgeous. I'm sure you were in heaven!


----------



## Odette3

Those puppies are absolutely gorgeous. The one in the second picture has nice bright eyes. June is just around the corner so you will have yours soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl

You're right - you can't go wrong. Any of those pups will be so great. Glad the visit went so well! It will be so great for you to have your new puppy to love.


----------



## Amystelter

Agreed sweet girl, can't go wrong on this litter! OMG, so adorable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> It was absolutely aamazzzinngggg    They are SO cute. The whole drive there I was getting more and more excited, and nervous. I was afraid I was going to get emotional but as soon as we got there all my emotions relaxed. We saw momma Selena again, she is such a gentle sweet, sweet girl. Then we went and met the puppies!!! When we arrived they were in a giant, fuzzy puppy pile! Connie woke them up by doing her infamous "puppy call" and then the fun started!! I haven't smiled or been that happy since January.. it felt great  I am SO glad I won't be the one choosing.. you could NOT go wrong with any of them!! These next couple of weeks are going to be so hard! ..
> 
> 
> photo time!!!


Jamm: I love them all. All little angels from heaven!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Won't be long now, you'll soon be bringing one of these cuties home. They all look so sweet.


----------



## HopeMakes5

So happy for you!!! June will be a sweet, sweet month! The puppies are beautiful.


----------



## Harleysmum

Lovely to hear the joy in your voice Jamm. Gorgeous pups.


----------



## murphy1

All I can do is smile....looking at the puppies and for you!!!


----------



## G-bear

Oh my gosh, PUPPY FEVER! How on earth were you able to leave all of those bundles of cuteness and return home?!? So excited for you to bring whichever baby ends up being yours home. They are all absolutely beautiful


----------



## cubbysan

They are all so adorable! Must have been so hard leaving and wondering which one will change your life forever.

Twice I was allowed to pick which one, and it is a very hard decision to make, especially in a litter that the puppies are all very consistent.


----------



## Panama Rob

Awesome!!!


----------



## Jamm

Outside fun!!  They turned 6 weeks old yesterday.


----------



## Kalhayd

Absolutely beautiful! They're just so perfect!


----------



## SandyK

Glad you enjoyed your visit!!! They are all so darn cute...love them!! Mom is beautiful too!!


----------



## G-bear

They are all just too cute for words!!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Such happy faces. Mom is a beauty and looks really good for just having had a litter of puppies.


----------



## Jamm

She does look really really good! It was so nice seeing her again for our visit... the last time I had seen her was 2 years ago at the national when we went with Joey. 

I've been feeling extra emotional lately regarding Joey.. I think its the anticipation of Jaxson's arrival.. I am feeling so nervous. I miss Joey so much.. I still can't believe he is gone.


----------



## G-bear

Joey is not gone. He will always be with you because he lives on in your heart. And I know he would be happy to see you getting a puppy. Our goldens live their lives wanting their people happy. How could he want any less for you now? He knows this new puppy will never replace him, just as you do, but he would also want you to find some happiness.


----------



## Kalhayd

G-bear said:


> Joey is not gone. He will always be with you because he lives on in your heart. And I know he would be happy to see you getting a puppy. Our goldens live their lives wanting their people happy. How could he want any less for you now? He knows this new puppy will never replace him, just as you do, but he would also want you to find some happiness.



Totally agree with this. Sending love and prayers. Joey will always be with you.


----------



## SandyK

I agree that Joey is still with you and would want you to be happy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> She does look really really good! It was so nice seeing her again for our visit... the last time I had seen her was 2 years ago at the national when we went with Joey.
> 
> I've been feeling extra emotional lately regarding Joey.. I think its the anticipation of Jaxson's arrival.. I am feeling so nervous. I miss Joey so much.. I still can't believe he is gone.


Jamm: I think what you are feeling is really normal-I have felt the same way after we've lost a dog and were getting another.
I like to think that the dog we've lost lives again, through the new member of our family. I am SURE that Joey would be so happy that Jaxson is going to keep you company!!


----------



## Jamm

Say hello to Jaxson.... Mr. Purple


----------



## Champ

Congratulations! How exciting to finally find out which pup will change your life forever.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How exciting!


----------



## jennretz

Completely adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell

He is sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Jaxon was beautiful! Love his little white spot on his head!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Is beautiful! I can't edit from my phone!


----------



## Gleepers

Jamm said:


> She does look really really good! It was so nice seeing her again for our visit... the last time I had seen her was 2 years ago at the national when we went with Joey.
> 
> I've been feeling extra emotional lately regarding Joey.. I think its the anticipation of Jaxson's arrival.. I am feeling so nervous. I miss Joey so much.. I still can't believe he is gone.



The week before we picked up Penny I cried over my lost fur babies almost as much as I did when they passed. I didn't expect to be so depressed when I was also so excited.


----------



## G-bear

Jaxson is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations! It is so exciting to know which baby will be your little one


----------



## Jamm

It is soooooo wonderful to finally place a face to a name  I can't stop looking at photos of him.. I love his little white spot on his head. During our visit, he was the pup who sat in my lap for 5 minutes and just looked up and watched me... held great eye contact the whole time!


----------



## Kalhayd

Jamm said:


> It is soooooo wonderful to finally place a face to a name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop looking at photos of him.. I love his little white spot on his head. During our visit, he was the pup who sat in my lap for 5 minutes and just looked up and watched me... held great eye contact the whole time!


What's the count down until he's home! He looks like he'll be the best cuddler!


----------



## KiwiD

Congrats. He's just perfect!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's soooo cute.


----------



## murphy1

He is just adorable!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh Jamm he's perfect!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Yay!! He is so cute. I know what you mean. I knew it was down to two girls, and then when I found out which one was going to be mine, I just looked at her photo constantly. Thankfully, like you, she was coming home very soon after I found out. I didn't have to wait too long to see her in person!


----------



## Ginams

How exciting it must be to be able to put a face to the name! He is a handsome little man and I cannot wait to see what adventures life takes you two on! All the best to you!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone!!  This last week is going to go by soo sloowwwww. I'll know gotcha day today or tomorrow.. just need to finalize at work and then everything will be official!!! 

any last minute things I MUST HAVE that I might be forgetting?


----------



## rabernet

Oh Jamila, I'm so happy for you! He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Little Jaxson is really cute, such a sweet face. Can't wait to see him home with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

The only thing you're forgetting is to try to relax and ENJOY every single moment of meeting sweet Jaxson. I'm sure your Mom and Dad will pinch hit and run out and buy anything that wasn't purchased, but I think that's very unlikely!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> It is soooooo wonderful to finally place a face to a name  I can't stop looking at photos of him.. I love his little white spot on his head. During our visit, he was the pup who sat in my lap for 5 minutes and just looked up and watched me... held great eye contact the whole time!


I love the little white spot, too! Jaxson sat in your lap for 5 mins. and looked up at you-well, THERE's your answer, he chose you!!


----------



## MaureenM

So happy and excited for you! Jackson is adorable!


----------



## Cac2868

G-bear said:


> Joey is not gone. He will always be with you because he lives on in your heart. And I know he would be happy to see you getting a puppy. Our goldens live their lives wanting their people happy. How could he want any less for you now? He knows this new puppy will never replace him, just as you do, but he would also want you to find some happiness.


I wanted to say that this post has put me at ease of getting a new puppy. I had to put my 13 yr old Golden, Buster, down on April 1st. It was the hardest, most painful thing my heart has ever been through. At first I thought I would never, ever again get another dog. How could I do that? How could I replace Buster? He was with me through the best and worst days of my life. The loss of him is so evident in my house. I do have another dog - my daughters dog and my son has a cat - and my house really isn't that big, but it feels so empty. No one in my family could understand why I was even thinking about a puppy, which made me feel worse. 
I read and cried for Jamm and her situation and just seeing her be OK with getting a puppy gave me a bit of relief - and then this post was written and I thought - YES! This is true. Buster wouldn't want me sad, ever...I can never ever replace Buster, nor do I want to - but a new puppy is not replacing him. It's just someone new to help my heart heal a little. 
I am VERY lucky I found an amazing breeder who I just clicked with and who helped me also realize a new puppy is OK. My puppy was born May 25th - one week today - I wanted to say thank you to both of you (Jamm and G-Bear) You've helped me through a very difficult time. And I am very excited for you, Jamm! I can't wait to see Jaxson growing up!


----------



## Jamm

Thank you everyone. Happy and emotional times ahead  

Official gotcha day will be next Thursday June 9th  Countdown is on...


----------



## Kalhayd

Jamm said:


> Thank you everyone. Happy and emotional times ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official gotcha day will be next Thursday June 9th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown is on...



Yay!!! So awesome!! Cannot wait for you to bring that sweet boy home!!


----------



## G-bear

I can't wait to see those first pictures when Jaxson arrives in his forever home. He is such a cute little boy! I am really excited for you. I also can't wait to hear about all of the wonderful puppy mischief he gets into.


----------



## Karen519

*Jaxson*

June 9th will be the best day ever! 0
So excited for you, Jaxson and your parents!!:grin2:


----------



## Lilliam

Ooooooo can't wait for the 9th!!!! 
I'll be flying to Washington State for my son's wedding but I'll make sure to check here!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Countdown begins!!*

On Thursday, June 9th, Jamm brings Jaxson home!0
Couldn't be MORE EXCITED for her!!0


----------



## Jamm

Tomorrow is the big day!!!!!!!    Already not sleeping.. Got our drive day bag all ready. We're waking up at 5ish and leaving by 730/8am .. doing the round trip again so can't promise an update tomorrow but i'll try


----------



## Kalhayd

Oh my goodness!! So excited for you!! Cannot wait until you have a moment to update!! 


Welcome home, Jaxson!


----------



## craigtoo

This is exciting! Good Luck and have fun! TAKE PICS!


----------



## G-bear

So excited for you! This is the start of a wonderful adventure. Drive safe


----------



## swishywagga

Absolutely delighted and excited for you!.


----------



## Krissi2197

This is so exciting! I can't wait to see photos of him in his new home!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Tomorrow is the big day!!!!!!!    Already not sleeping.. Got our drive day bag all ready. We're waking up at 5ish and leaving by 730/8am .. doing the round trip again so can't promise an update tomorrow but i'll try


Don't worry about our update! Enjoy every minute tomorrow.
I KNOW how exciting it is. I wouldn't sleep either. We'll be here, whenever you're able to update! Kisses and hugs to precious Jaxson! Ken and I got up at 3:30 A.M. this morning, so he could have a colonoscopy! Not as much fun, by a long shot!!


----------



## BrianO

I am so looking forward to the next update. And photo. Enjoy that first time he naps in your lap.

Brian


----------



## Sweet Girl

I was just thinking today... this puppy is going to be coming home any day now... and it's TOMORROW!!!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear about his new life with you.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys!!!

its today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Surprisingly I slept the whole night.. although I didn't need my alarm this morning to wake up  I am so excited and nervous I have butterflies and want to be sick!  It's so interesting thinking about today.. When I got Joey I had NO idea how he would change my life.. so now awaiting Jaxson's arrival is like anticipating how my life will once again be changed forever. I don't think I'm wording that properly but I think you guys know what I mean  

Next update he will be here!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Have fun! We can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> its today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Surprisingly I slept the whole night.. although I didn't need my alarm this morning to wake up  I am so excited and nervous I have butterflies and want to be sick!  It's so interesting thinking about today.. When I got Joey I had NO idea how he would change my life.. so now awaiting Jaxson's arrival is like anticipating how my life will once again be changed forever. I don't think I'm wording that properly but I think you guys know what I mean
> 
> Next update he will be here!!!!!


Will be thinking of you all day. I think one way dogs change our lives is that our hearts grow and grow!! So happy the day has finally arrived and I'm sure Joey is SMILING for you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I totally understand. :smile2:

You are on the road right now... looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Enjoy the day. Savor every moment, every wiff of puppy breath.


----------



## murphy1

Another great dog will be joining your family today.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Krissi2197

Yay!! I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to see pictures of Jaxon in his new home!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Waiting....


----------



## Amystelter

Looking forward to puppy pics!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craigtoo

Just checking in... and stuff... ya know... Happened to be in the area.... wondering... no big deal...


----------



## Kalhayd

craigtoo said:


> Just checking in... and stuff... ya know... Happened to be in the area.... wondering... no big deal...


Ha! This! I'm sure you're eating up all that puppy loveliness!


----------



## Jamm

Hello!!!!!!!!  

first of all, HE IS PERFECT<3 

Second of all, He is a monster!!!!  <3 

He was so good on the ride home, slept in his crate but insisted on it being open so he could crawl into my lap for kiss attacks! We made a few stops and he went pee at both.. so good! We got home and he seemed to almost settle immediately. Checking everything out, meeting his new fur brother Jesse. Then it was backyard time for fun!!! I tried to keep him awake as long as possible but I was so tired too.. I think we ended up crashing at 930 or 10. We were up a bunch in the night  Hoping tonight is better!!! We've been awake since 6 but my parents took over watch for a few hours so I could have a nap. He's had one accident so far and it was on my parents watch of course  lol... but he's been very good about letting us know already! Dad caught him by the back door whimpering, took him out and he peed. So smart!!! He loved attempting to have 3am zoomies.... lol That was fun. 

An emotional day for sure, the night was rough for me.. just being so tired, alone and awake. Every potty break looking up and seeing all of the stars... not a cloud in the sky.

He is so different from Joey already at this age... and its perfect. He is a fearless, cuddle monster who is also a wild man! lol 

finally... some photos!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

He's really beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jamm




----------



## swishywagga

Huge congratulations on the arrival of your gorgeous boy Jaxson!.


----------



## Cpc1972

He is so cute. Congrats.


----------



## murphy1

just so cute!!!


----------



## Herschel

Just one word: adorable!


----------



## Kalhayd

Awe! He is so perfectly cuddly! Love that he's a wild man! Enjoy!! Congrats!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

We are all so happy for you, Jamm! 

I'm so grateful I get to watch Jaxson's journey with you. I can't wait to see him grow with you and put his paw prints in your life. I love to see how each puppy, dog, any animal imprints our lives. It's the closest thing we have to magic -- unconditional love. 

Cannot wait for the next update!


----------



## Sweet Girl

SO happy for you! And I'm so glad he is settling in so well. Love the video. He is just adorable.


----------



## Krissi2197

Look at his cute little face!! Congratulations! I'm really glad he's not having many issues settling in. Don't let him give you a false sense of security, though! Cooper was a perfect angel until he got comfortable here. Then the real fun began.


----------



## CashStringer

SOOOO adorable! I've been stalking your facebook/instagram pages waiting for the photos!! Congrats!! Isn't it amazing how they can have such DIFFERENT personalities?? Cash and Colt are 1/2 brothers and only 9 months apart - and their personalities are night and day!

Enjoy the newest addition!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!
> 
> first of all, HE IS PERFECT<3
> 
> Second of all, He is a monster!!!!  <3
> 
> He was so good on the ride home, slept in his crate but insisted on it being open so he could crawl into my lap for kiss attacks! We made a few stops and he went pee at both.. so good! We got home and he seemed to almost settle immediately. Checking everything out, meeting his new fur brother Jesse. Then it was backyard time for fun!!! I tried to keep him awake as long as possible but I was so tired too.. I think we ended up crashing at 930 or 10. We were up a bunch in the night  Hoping tonight is better!!! We've been awake since 6 but my parents took over watch for a few hours so I could have a nap. He's had one accident so far and it was on my parents watch of course  lol... but he's been very good about letting us know already! Dad caught him by the back door whimpering, took him out and he peed. So smart!!! He loved attempting to have 3am zoomies.... lol That was fun.
> 
> An emotional day for sure, the night was rough for me.. just being so tired, alone and awake. Every potty break looking up and seeing all of the stars... not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> He is so different from Joey already at this age... and its perfect. He is a fearless, cuddle monster who is also a wild man! lol
> 
> finally... some photos!!!


Jamm: Can't tell you how beautiful he is. I like his little body, so fluffy!! I BET YOU love those kiss attacks, and Joey will always be watching over you from the stars! It is amazing HOW DIFFERENT dogs are, but you might notice a few similarities as time goes on.


----------



## Jamm

More photos  He's soo fast... Haven't had my good camera's out with him yet. Just iPhone pics for now... we're having too much fun!!!


----------



## Krissi2197

That photo of him next to your tattoo of Joeys pawprint is so precious.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Such a handsome boy. Love the way he is looking up at you.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very happy for you!


----------



## G-bear

OMG Jaxson is SO cute!!!! I'm really happy for you. Let the fun begin


----------



## danoon58

Jaxson is the cutest puppy I've ever seen!! I love the picture of his paw next to your tattoo.


----------



## rabernet

I am so happy for you! He is stinkin' adorable!


----------



## CnCFusion

He is soo cute!! Even though Mochi is only 5 months i miss the little fluffball.. already following Jaxson on Instagram!!


----------



## aesthetic

He's the absolute cutest!! The video of him is so precious, I love all of that unbridled puppy excitement over everything.


----------



## BrianO

Sweet pup. He has big paw prints to fill. I think he just might be the one for the job. 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Wendy427

What a sweetheart! I'm so happy for you Jamm!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so adorable!


----------



## Coco's Mom

So happy for you. Jaxson is adorable.


----------



## Max's Dad

Jaxson is so adorable with a wonderful smile. Wondering how big he is? How much does he weigh?


----------



## Lilliam

WONDERFUL pictures. ❤❤❤❤❤

I'm at my son's wedding but I had to stop by to see, I remembered you were bringing him home yesterday. 
So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

How did the first night go???


----------



## Jamm

First night was bad! LOL He was up every hour and couldn't settle.. New home, new smells.. I get it  

Last night however was much better! Second night he was able to settle and we were only up about 3 times. 12,330 and 630! He was able to settle right away and didn't fuss. We didn't let him nap from 5-10 so that also may have helped  lol! He is a little doll.. he is so funny and just full of personality. He slept through the big loud thunder storms last night as well. 

Morning routine so far has been wake up, potty, snuggle/bitey session, then outside time where he has zoom zoomies, chases leaves and has wild man time! 

more photos later 


Edit: Also I think Connie said he was 13lbs last week.. he is a big guy!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Jamm said:


> First night was bad! LOL He was up every hour and couldn't settle.. New home, new smells.. I get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night however was much better! Second night he was able to settle and we were only up about 3 times. 12,330 and 630! He was able to settle right away and didn't fuss. We didn't let him nap from 5-10 so that also may have helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol! He is a little doll.. he is so funny and just full of personality. He slept through the big loud thunder storms last night as well.
> 
> Morning routine so far has been wake up, potty, snuggle/bitey session, then outside time where he has zoom zoomies, chases leaves and has wild man time!
> 
> more photos later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also I think Connie said he was 13lbs last week.. he is a big guy!!


He's so cute! So glad he's settling into a routine!


----------



## danoon58

I love the video. You can just see him thinking -- OK what's this, what's this and then when he sees you, It's my MOM!!!!!!!!

He's beautiful.


----------



## Figtoria

He's absolutely adorable!!! What a smart boy to already be whining at the door!!!!

I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Jamm

We're having a nice day  I got out with my mom so dad watched him for the hour we were gone.. he slept in his crate the whole time like a good lil boy! 

Some photos with my nice camera..


----------



## Krissi2197

YAY MORE PHOTOS!

He's got the sweetest little eyes. I'm glad I'm not the only one giving my new pup water bottles to play with... Cooper is fascinated so much by them. I got him a toy that you put water bottles in, but he's more interested in the bottles on their own rather than the toy itself. -.-

I hope he isn't giving you too much trouble!! I'm glad he's settling in nicely. Hopefully within the next couple of weeks he'll be able to only get up 1-2 times a night rather than 3!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Awww great photos! He is such a cutie!!


----------



## tikiandme

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Harleysmum

His is an absolutely beautiful puppy. Congratulations Jamm. I know you are going to enjoy every minute. He looks very much at home already.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Love all of the pictures of Jaxson and especially the one with the gnome!! 

What kind of camera area you using!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone, he really is something special  

I know I said it before but I am honestly so glad him and Joey are so far nothing alike. I obviously knew they would be two completely different dogs, but for Jaxson to act totally opposite of him is nice. 

We've called him Joey a few times, which hurts but also feel him all around us. It's hard to be sad with this little guy around  I love his puppy clumsiness... run run run fall. He is constantly making us laugh! 

He is tuckered out now after a whole night in the big back yard. Not afraid of anything this little guy! 
@karen, I'm using a Canon 60D with a 35mm prime lens for those photos


----------



## BrianO

Those eyes!


----------



## SandyGold

He is so adorable and you are an amazing photographer. I love the picture of him with a small piece of grass in his mouth, and the water bottle one! They grow so quickly, it's great that you have those photos!


----------



## aesthetic

You're a very talented photographer, your pictures are absolutely gorgeous!! I bet having such a beautiful model makes it easier for you


----------



## Max's Dad

Great photos. We have had 3 Goldens over about 30 years. All have been very different in both looks and personality. And all great.


----------



## Panama Rob

I'm so excited for you too. I know Dakota has been called K.C. more than once but the personalities are so different. Thanks for all the pics and for sharing.


----------



## rooroch

Lovely photos of a very beautiful boy. I am very happy for you. The gnome photo is good. You could sit him by it each month to show how he has grown.


----------



## Amystelter

Enjoy that adorable lil pup


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

Little brat this boy is  





"I'm not digging in the dirt... i swear"


----------



## Kalhayd

He looks so curious! And gorgeous!!!


----------



## Karen519

Jamm: Love all of the pictures, but especially #3!!


----------



## Krissi2197

That third picture is precious. I love the dirt on his nose. :3


----------



## Sweet Girl

Holy cow - he is beyond adorable. 

I know what you mean about the personality. It's funny - I thought I wanted my new puppy to be exactly like my pervious one. But as soon as I started to see her little personality, I LOVED that she was different.


----------



## Odette3

Being a little brat is what makes him such an adorable puppy.


----------



## KKaren

Oh congratuations! What a cutie,-- a bundle of happiness and light. I love the pictures, looks like he has a wonderful personality with perhaps a bit of good natured mischief tossed in


----------



## penparson

Here comes trouble... but he's adorable. How can you resist?


----------



## Sandy22

I can't believe how adorable he is!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Congratulations on bringing Jaxson home! He is beautiful!!! I did a double take on the photos with the cedar trees in the background. A word from the wise. We have cedars and Lexi has managed to chew them all around the bottom to almost knee height. Keep an eye on your mischievous boy. You could end up with cedars like us, all naked on the bottom. 

Give him a hug from me. I love your photos and the one with his paw on your arm made me cry. Just beautiful. Have fun.


----------



## G-bear

He is just SO DARN CUTE!!! With a face like that nobody is ever going to be able to get mad at that adoreable little guy! So go for it, Jaxson! Dig those holes 'cuz your mom is crazy about you


----------



## Ksdenton

So cute! My two have different personalities too and while I worried in getting a second that it would be so different from Bentley I wouldn't attach to it I've found that's not the case at all. It also helps the new pup is super laid back and a cuddler who doesn't puppy bite either so he's been super easy. 
Have fun with that adorable baby. ?


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome pics, the trouble begins! Or better said by Karen, good natured mischief, lol -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

He is wonderful! 

Last night he was really good. He was on and off sleeping at 9pm and I know I shouldn't have let him but I was so tired too lol! Pottied at 10, then into his crate. He slept from 10-545am!! Good boy! I do believe had he not slept from 9 we could have made it till 6 or later. Such a good boy! Still only the one accident on dads watch lol him and I still have a perfect score  

He's no afraid of the vacuum, garbage bags blowing in the wind, the barbecue cover acting crazy in the wind... he's very brave boy! So smart too. We're going to visit some pet stores today to meet more people  

I love his sleeping positions... Joey always only slept on his sides or his belly.. Jaxson has been doing some pretty creative ones


----------



## murphy1

What a lucky boy to have you!!


----------



## Jamm

And just like that, Jaxson was napping under the kitchen table.. he got up, walked to his empty open crate and curled up to sleep<3 what a good boy


----------



## Krissi2197

Jamm said:


> And just like that, Jaxson was napping under the kitchen table.. he got up, walked to his empty open crate and curled up to sleep<3 what a good boy


When I got Cooper I had to ask the breeder if she were starting them out when it came to crate training, because he was SO GOOD in the crate the first few nights/days that it was unbelievable that she didn't use a crate with the pups at all.

Those photos are adorable, and I'm so happy Jaxon is being a good boy!! How are you feeling? c:


----------



## Kalhayd

Jamm said:


> He is wonderful!
> 
> Last night he was really good. He was on and off sleeping at 9pm and I know I shouldn't have let him but I was so tired too lol! Pottied at 10, then into his crate. He slept from 10-545am!! Good boy! I do believe had he not slept from 9 we could have made it till 6 or later. Such a good boy! Still only the one accident on dads watch lol him and I still have a perfect score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's no afraid of the vacuum, garbage bags blowing in the wind, the barbecue cover acting crazy in the wind... he's very brave boy! So smart too. We're going to visit some pet stores today to meet more people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love his sleeping positions... Joey always only slept on his sides or his belly.. Jaxson has been doing some pretty creative ones


I love his little blueberry belly! Dory sleeps like this, too. Puffy heart love it!


----------



## SandyK

So happy to see Jaxson is home with you!! He is so adorable!!!


----------



## Jamm

Krissi2197 said:


> Those photos are adorable, and I'm so happy Jaxon is being a good boy!! How are you feeling? c:


I'm doing good!! My parents cover for me in the morning after they have woken up so I can sneak away for a nap, come down feeling rested. Ive still been adjusting... It's hard non stop thinking about Joey right now.


----------



## HopeMakes5

Such a beautiful baby...I am so happy for you!


----------



## Jamm

So far Jaxson has been doing great! 

People met: 20
Places been: 5
Things:
- Umbrella
- Police siren (from distance)
- smoke alarm
- big black garbage bag blowing in wind
- vacuum
- mop
- BBQ
- various gates
- lawn mower (from distance)
- kids playing, yelling laughing (from distance) 
- shopping cart 
- bubbles
- hula hoop
- tile floor, hardwood, laminate, carpet, grass, spongy kid floor

Sit, down, stand are the big 3 we're focusing on right now... he knows them sometimes


----------



## Amystelter

You'll find 'leave it' needing to be priority soon, lol. Sounds like you've been busy, great job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

After an exciting night tonight I can up some of those numbers!!! My friend and I went on a puppy socialization tour tonight... we visited both of our work places then went to a mall! he met a bunch of people at the mall and he was busy watching everyone and everything.. it was really good! 

people met: 32
Places been: 8


----------



## Kalhayd

Awe! Sounds like he's a well socialized little guy.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> I'm doing good!! My parents cover for me in the morning after they have woken up so I can sneak away for a nap, come down feeling rested. Ive still been adjusting... It's hard non stop thinking about Joey right now.


So glad your parents are helping raise little Jaxson. 
Joey would love him!


----------



## Jamm

He's been doing really well!! Slept soundly the last 2 nights... from 10:30- 6:45  He played in the hose last night and LOVED it... not afraid of the vacuum or anything! He just woofed at the back door to go outside... little boy  


Some recent pics...

muddy nose






checking out his new grooming room/table/tub


----------



## Krissi2197

He's so photogenic!!


----------



## ArchersMom

My husband and I are so jealous of Jaxson's tub and grooming table! It's beautiful, just like him.


----------



## Amystelter

Beautiful tub! I hope he likes it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

I am soo excited to use the tub! I've been putting him in it and rewarding.. as well as placing him on the table and brushing him.. letting him see how fun and great those things are


----------



## Jamm

Jaxson has been doing really well  Haven't had any accidents in a while.. and the last one he had was our human error... he went to the back door like a good boy! He is sleeping pretty much through the night now... from 10:30-6:30/7 .. Last night we woke up at 3 but that was because I had to go to the washroom so he thought well mom is awake.. I'll potty too! lol He does NOT like the heat... is way more sluggish and prefers the cold basement... I agree with him! He has found sleeping on the AC vents to be enjoyable  

more photos!


----------



## Kalhayd

He's so cute! I can't figure out his coloring as it's different in each photo!


----------



## KiwiD

Jaxson is a such an adorable pup and sounds like he's a smart little guy too. That grooming tub is awesome, is that in your house?


----------



## rtandkt

Cried through your story of Joey Jax this morning. Your new pup, Jaxson is a real cutie. Will be fun to follow and compare notes with our Molly. This whole retriever forum is so addicting with all the cute pictures! Love it!


----------



## Jamm

@Kalhayd honestly neither can I! His color keeps changing with his coat changes. I think he is more dark today!! lol 
@Maddie's_Mom yes! We recently finished the basement in our house so we had that added in  I can't wait to use it!!
@rtandkt Joey was my special boy who started it all. His thread breaks my heart but I'm also glad I have it go back to. You'll love GRF!! It was a life saver for me when Joey was a puppy, and now with Jaxson


----------



## murphy1

A really handsome guy!


----------



## Krissi2197

Jaxon is going to be a handsome dog. <33 He's so adorable!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm, he is so unbelievably cute. I love the one where he is standing up. He has such a friendly face, and I'm so glad he is making you happy again. Joey would be so happy to know you are in good hands (paws).


----------



## G-bear

Each picture of Jaxson is cuter than the last. He has such an expressive face and he always seems to be looking like he's asking you, "Ok mom. What should we do next?!?" I love the fact that he sleeps over the AC vents. My dogs do that also. Problem is with 3 dogs not a lot of AC is available to keep the humans in the house cool. Ahh well...at least the dogs are comfortable. Keep posting pictures of your beautiful boy. His cute little face lights up the day for me


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone, he really is a sweetie! Last night was my first night back to work... boo!!! Thankfully it was a short shift. Apparently he was a monster the entire night  as expected lol He has figured out how to crawl up the couch where he proceeds to have couch zoomies... such an adorable little boy! I came home and it was WONDERFUL to be greeted at the door by a wagging fluffy golden again.. I've missed that part so much. I kept him up even though he was sleepy lol. Another great full night sleep for him! 

Some from this morning


----------



## fourlakes

Congratulations on your beautiful puppy!


----------



## Krissi2197

I can't get over how cute his face is holy cow. He has the sweetest little eyes and the cutest little nose!!

It's so nice being greeted at a door by that golden smile, I have to agree. Cooper is my first golden and this morning when I woke up and took him out of his crate he looked up at me with such huge eyes and the cutest face and he rolled over onto his back against my legs and let me pet his tummy and he was just wiggling all over the place.


----------



## Jamm

More good reports of course!  He's been doing amazing! Yesterday was my first long day back at work... I missed him so much! Apparently he was extra monstrous for my dad.. lol. I was only home for about an hour to eat, play with him and then I had to go to our first puppy kindergarten class! It was strange how the first class no puppies but it was more of an informative class and talking about what we're going to be covering. I'm excited for next week to have him playing with a bunch of puppies!!!

Sleeping through the night, and we're now officially at a full week without a single accident.. this morning he scratched at the back door to go out and do his business  Very proud! He potties, looks to me and licks his lips LOL just like what Joey did  

car rides!!! (we were parked  ) 



he loves sleeping like a little baby!!






This is with one of Joeys toys that he found... I let him keep it


----------



## jennretz

I am in love with this little boy ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

Ahh! So sweet! I can't believe how much he looks like Knot! So handsome ❤


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Your little guy is so cute that I really do not know how you can bear to leave him to go to work. You do realize you are giving all of us puppy fever with these cute photos, right? OMG. I want another puppy!!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

He is so perfectly precious!!! Oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## Krissi2197

He has the most precious face.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you guys!!! 

Yesterday was my longer night shift away... Was soo missing him! I came home and he was wild so I tuckered him out a bit and put him in his crate at 11... so a bit later. 

This morning he has been a little terror! lol So bitey, so much getting into things he shouldn't... lol very bratty!! 

I'm off now for 5 days which is great!!!! So we're going to have full socialization/training/exposure days. Today we're doing garden centres, train station, next to a highway, and of course pet stores. 

Tomorrow we have a waterfront harbour plan and his first grown up doggie encounter... it's actually going to be with Joeys uncle  SO a nice little family connection. We'll be sure to post pics when we're done!!


----------



## Jamm

Water fun!!!


----------



## JillD

Those pictures!!! My heart is melting.


----------



## Amystelter

Does not get cuter than this!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Oh my sweetness.


----------



## G-bear

Cuteness overload!!!!!


----------



## Krissi2197

My heart is melting over this sweet boy. He has such a cute face!! How will you be able to resist it when he begs for something?


----------



## BrianO

Thanks for the water ideas. Gotta try that with Pippin tomorrow.


----------



## Jamm

Krissi2197 said:


> My heart is melting over this sweet boy. He has such a cute face!! How will you be able to resist it when he begs for something?


Haha! it will be hard but doable  He's a very cute little guy!! We're quite smitten


----------



## Sweet Girl

You are SO lucky he likes to have his picture taken!! Shala would always look away! He is really just so adorable.


----------



## Jamm

We had the BEST day!!!!  

We drove to meet a friend of mine who runs a training school we'll be attending, she has two Ambertru dogs, one of which is Corbyn who is Joeys uncle and Jaxson's great uncle!! We went over some training tips, Jaxson met his first doggie since leaving mom and siblings and Linda showed us Corbyn's moves! It was a blast! We then drove a couple of blocks to the waterfront to watch boats, waves, people, kids.. just a great outside socializing time! We had sooooo much fun. We are both very tired now! lol 

His official people number is up to 66 in just 16 days!

Jaxson and Corbyn


----------



## Kalhayd

Awe! That sounds amazing! Corbin is a handsome guy!


----------



## Bentman2

Jaxson is such a handsome boy. These dogs capture your soul in such a short time. It is important that you pick him up and hold him in your lap and love on him each morning for just a short time. It is something you both need. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Jamm

We ended last night going to sit outside of the ice cream place because it was such a beautiful summer night... He met 3 kids and 7 more adults as well as saw kids wearing helmets, met some seniors, and men wearing sunglasses!  He didn't get any ice cream... yet  so he still doesn't know what the whole point was! lol

This morning he had his first frozen kong... which he loved! Made our morning routine much smoother. He's such a good boy!!!

We had fun last night playing with the sprinkler more


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: So glad that you got to see your friend and Corbin and that Jaxson got to play with him. I just love all of the pictures!
I think JAXSON should be in movies!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Jamm you take the most fabulous photos of Jaxson. Love the one of his shaking off the water. I have to ask, where did you get the ball sprinkler? I'd love to get something like it for Lexi and Shayla.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Have you ever considered a career as a professional pet photographer? Your pictures are SO great. I love his little smile. He looks like a very happy puppy.


----------



## Jamm

Baileysmommydog said:


> Jamm you take the most fabulous photos of Jaxson. Love the one of his shaking off the water. I have to ask, where did you get the ball sprinkler? I'd love to get something like it for Lexi and Shayla.


I wish that's what it was... that would make playing much easier  It's actually just a big red Jolly ball that we shoot the hose with.. it creates a gentle splash which he loves and tries to bite! 



Sweet Girl said:


> Have you ever considered a career as a professional pet photographer? Your pictures are SO great. I love his little smile. He looks like a very happy puppy.


Thank you Steph  I would love to do Photography as a career.. slowly building a portfolio. 

Last night we had our second big thunderstorm and Jaxson totally slept right through it... The thunder and lightening seemed to stop so I rushed him outside for his night time potty... POURING rain he was like this sucks!!! I had him under the umbrella but he was not enjoying himself lol. Today's going to be a quite day for us.. I think I am getting sick and it is almost 40 celsius out today :surprise: :crying: So we're hunkering down for some inside fun.


----------



## rtandkt

What a fun time! Love all the pictures.


----------



## Krissi2197

You take the most gorgeous photos! I really like the one where he's shaking off the water.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Thank you Steph  I would love to do Photography as a career.. slowly building a portfolio.
> 
> Last night we had our second big thunderstorm and Jaxson totally slept right through it... The thunder and lightening seemed to stop so I rushed him outside for his night time potty... POURING rain he was like this sucks!!! I had him under the umbrella but he was not enjoying himself lol. Today's going to be a quite day for us.. I think I am getting sick and it is almost 40 celsius out today :surprise: :crying: So we're hunkering down for some inside fun.


I'm so glad to hear that! Your portfolio must be getting pretty thick! :smile2:

Hope you're feeling better. Summer colds suck!


----------



## Lilliam

I officially declare that I am in love with this thread. ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Jamm

Well we had an accident last night! lol Not on my watch but thats ok.. At least he pee'd on the tile by the back door.. he tried! Tonight we have our first puppy class together so I'm really looking forward to that


----------



## Krissi2197

Jamm said:


> Well we had an accident last night! lol Not on my watch but thats ok.. At least he pee'd on the tile by the back door.. he tried! Tonight we have our first puppy class together so I'm really looking forward to that


Good luck with your puppy classes! Jaxon will have an absolute blast. I still have a couple of more weeks until Cooper's first puppy class, and he's almost 13 weeks old! I kind of regret not enrolling him sooner but the training facility we're going to wanted him to have all his vaccines first. x.x


----------



## aesthetic

Have fun with your puppy class! Jaxson's 11 weeks old, right?


----------



## Jamm

Yes 11 weeks old!!  


SO class was great! This was his first real experience with other puppies since leaving his family 3 weeks ago. At first he was a little shy of the other pups... just curious but taking it all in. Then he warmed up  Of course the first pup he decides he LOVES is the giant 16 week old great dane pup Abbie.. LOL! He wanted to be next to her all night. The play time was really cute! There was 8 pups in the class.. 2 doodles (One mini, one standard), great dane, lab, doberman, sharpei mix, and a itty bitty yorki poo who was the size of Jaxson's head lol. The first 15/20 mins were the pups all running around and playing with each other.. we practiced safely removing them without tugging or dragging. Then we did basic sit, and down. For dogs who already knew sit and down we practiced hand commands... I liked that a lot! Jaxson is a little genius so the trainer used him as the demo puppy for most of the exercises which was adorable and made me so proud  We learned that Jaxson is a pretty dominant little puppy!! and also VERY vocal when playing!! lol play bowing and woof woofing at the huge great dane. It was a lot of fun!! We came home and he proceeded to have a large case of zoomies outside, through the sprinkler and then through the shrubs lol... come inside to calm down and he has more zoomies!!! AND HE JUMPED ON THE COUCH!!! lol first time for that so that was interesting lol! He is finally snoozing now but overall great night!!!!


----------



## SandyK

Glad class went well. You should be proud that Jaxson was used as demo dog!!:smile2: He is so darn cute I can't stand it!!:wink2:


----------



## Jamm

Also wanted to add... his socialization checklist is going great... we're checking lots of things off!!! 

He is officially at.. 

21 days home
People met: 91
Kids met: 11
Dogs/puppies: 13 
Place's I've lost track but its over 25 now


----------



## Jamm

Happy Canada day!!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

You're killing me with the cuteness!! he is amazing!


----------



## wdadswell

Beautiful pics!!! Jaxson is sooo adorable and quite the poser!
Happy Canada day from a fellow Canadian!


----------



## G-bear

I love, love, love the Canada Day photos of Jaxson. He is so cute! You have given me a really bad case of puppy fever. Now I want ANOTHER dog. NOW!!!!! LOL. See what that cute boy of yours is doing? Btw Happy Canada Day


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Those Canada Day pictures are fabulous. Would make a great calendar picture.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys!! Those shots were so hard to take LOL He doesn't know stay or wait yet... so it was a good hour of play, and attempting to get photos. Every time he would sit and I would back away he would actually wait! As soon as I crouched down to get the shot.. he was running at me LOL It was a memorable experience for sure and im glad I did get a few shots I'm happy with  

I've been sick for pretty much a week now... I was working non stop before Canada day so my body wasn't able to rest.. thankfully yesterday and today my parents fully took over Jaxson duties and I was actually able to sleep soundly and sleep for as long as I needed... I feel so much better!!! He's been a brat of course but a lovable brat  

He also finally discovered his nylabones... his new favourite! We've had them out since he's been home but he didn't care much for them. 

Monday he is 12 weeks old, Thursday he gets his second shots and official weigh in!


----------



## Lilliam

He is adorable. And that third Canada Day photo had me laughing out loud. SO CUTE!!!!❤❤❤


----------



## BaileyzMom

Jaxson is adorable! Loved those Canada Day pictures!


----------



## jennretz

He is simply adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am seriously sitting here dying. Dying over those pics. 

Get better soon so I can come meet that cutie pie!!!! :smile2::smile2:


----------



## rtandkt

Jamm said:


> Yes 11 weeks old!!
> 
> 
> Of course the first pup he decides he LOVES is the giant 16 week old great dane pup Abbie.. LOL! He wanted to be next to her all night. !


This was funny to read! Molly's "best friend" in her puppy kindergarten class is a Great Dane named Max. They could not leave each other alone. Such fun to watch them together.


----------



## OutWest

What a little doll Jaxson is! the Canada day photos are precious.


----------



## Jamm

Babble ball fun!!!!


----------



## murphy1

I love his little smile!


----------



## Jamm

So Jaxson is not feeling to great and I don't know why and I'm trying not to panic D: 

Two nights ago (Not last night, the night before) he woke me up around 3... rushed outside and had hard to soft HUGE poop... not exactly diarrhea but definitely not a good poop. He slept the rest of the night, was his usual full of beans self in the morning and wanted his breakfast. He had a good solid poop around 1 in the afternoon, but then had diarrhea around 4. He again wanted his dinner but we gave him smaller portions throughout the night. Before bed he had a solid poop again. He woke me up in the night last night twice with diarrhea.. well sort of diarrhea.. it was "mushy" so certainly loose but not liquid or super foul smelling. He is a little more quiet this morning but not by a lot. 

No vomiting, no blood in his poop and he's drinking and wanting food. I wouldn't say lethargic either. His second set of shots are scheduled for tomorrow morning and today is my last day of work after a 12 day stretch (minus Canada day) so I'm trying not to panic!! 

This morning we're fasting him for a few hours to settle his tummy and then giving him boiled rice. 

I don't *think* he could have gotten into anything... we don't leave anything lying around, he's supervised all the time.. but I don't know.


----------



## Jamm

Also more Dr googling this morning... maybe Giardia? The poop was very mucous filled... grrrr. I'm more frustrated with my work situation which has held me from being here with Jaxson. It is SO annoying! I just want my puppy to be ok  I called into puppy class so we will be missing tonight.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

Aw poor Jaxson! Wish I could help more! Skiff had super soft poops a couple weeks back and wanted to be let out of her crate in the night too. She didn't eat all day, but seemed almost back to normal the next day after giving her some slippery elm. There was no mucous in her poop though. 

Are you going for his last set of shots? I heard vaccines are never supposed to be given to an animal with a weakened immune system. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Try not to worry. It surely wouldn't hurt to take a poop sample into vet. I would also call and ask if they want to postpone the second shots, because of the soft poop.
Could he have eaten something in the yard? Was he near any lake? Have you changed foods lately?
I know that the fact he's eating and drinking is a good sign.
Hope I understood you correctly that you're going to have time off after today?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sorry to hear about Jax. If your vet is anything like mine, she won't give him his vaccines tomorrow. She'll wait til he's better.

Bring a poop sample - the one closest to your appointment. Your vet may start to treat for giardia before the sample is tested. Hopefully, she'll give you a sample bottle to take home, too, and ask you to get parts of three consistent poops. Giardia can be really hard to get a positive on. But the nighttime poops, the mucous, all point to it. Shala's was liquid and mucous (and blood). If he is having a lot of diarrhea, he may start to have little drops of blood at the end - which just suggests there is some inflammation (don't almost pass out the way I did the first time I saw it!)

Or - it might just be a little bug, and will clear up with the fasting and rice! I hope that's all it is. The fact that he's eating and playing is a good sign.


----------



## ceegee

Around the same age Duster had a similar episode: woke me every night for a week, twice or three times a night, to go out. It started as diarrhea and morphed into loose stools after a day or so. He was fine otherwise: eating and drinking normally, good energy level. We bought some canned "digestive issues" food from the vet and fed him that for a few days, along with rice, chicken, etc. Whatever the problem was, it went away on its own: stools back to normal within a week, no more night-time outings.

Although he was closely supervised, we figured he'd grabbed and eaten something unpleasant. Having lost Ruby suddenly and unexpectedly, we were (and still are) a bit jumpy about stuff like this. With a pup especially, it's always hard to judge when to observe and treat at home, and when to see a vet. With Duster, the vet told us to keep an eye on him and to bring him in if he became lethargic or started vomiting.

Best of luck, hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone! Good news is that he hasn't had any more diarrhea since 6am this morning... he has been drinking, playing, wanting to eat and being himself which is also good. I just took him outside and he kind of pooped but nothing really came out.. A twig and some leaves... who knows. He is currently running around the living room! I won't be rushing him to the vet tonight but we aren't going to go to puppy kindergarten. Our apt tomorrow will be good for us, shots or not. I certainly do NOT want to compromise him more so if we need to push his shots a week or two.. I certainly will!! He's been having small amounts of boiled rice all day so we'll continue that throughout the evening and depending how he is in the morning I'll start re introducing kibble little bits at a time.

I am for sure finding myself being helicopter worry mother...


----------



## 2tired

In the past, our goldens have had (on occasion) diarrhea when we have had some very hot days. Maybe the weather has something to do with it?


----------



## CnCFusion

Jamm said:


> Thanks everyone! Good news is that he hasn't had any more diarrhea since 6am this morning... he has been drinking, playing, wanting to eat and being himself which is also good. I just took him outside and he kind of pooped but nothing really came out.. A twig and some leaves... who knows. He is currently running around the living room! I won't be rushing him to the vet tonight but we aren't going to go to puppy kindergarten. Our apt tomorrow will be good for us, shots or not. I certainly do NOT want to compromise him more so if we need to push his shots a week or two.. I certainly will!! He's been having small amounts of boiled rice all day so we'll continue that throughout the evening and depending how he is in the morning I'll start re introducing kibble little bits at a time.
> 
> I am for sure finding myself being helicopter worry mother...


similar case happened to Mochi...he had mushy poop with mucus... sometimes he would squat but no poop coming out, maybe a drop or 2 of mucus...but he would be eating, drinking and playing like normal. The vets diagnosed it as colitis.. a few days of metronidazole + chicken/rice diet and his poop was back to normal...

Good luck!


----------



## Jamm

Pleased to report he slept through the whole night! Still his wild man self and wanting to eat. Gave him little amounts of rice throughout the evening. Woke up around 6:45 took him out and he had a poop that started GREAT!! Nice solid poop... then continued into green/yellow slimy mushy nonsense... so I have it in a bag waiting for the vet. from Dr. Googling and what everyone here is saying it sounds like either Giardia or Colitis. Looking forward to our apt at 9! I'll update when we're home of course.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Pleased to report he slept through the whole night! Still his wild man self and wanting to eat. Gave him little amounts of rice throughout the evening. Woke up around 6:45 took him out and he had a poop that started GREAT!! Nice solid poop... then continued into green/yellow slimy mushy nonsense... so I have it in a bag waiting for the vet. from Dr. Googling and what everyone here is saying it sounds like either Giardia or Colitis. Looking forward to our apt at 9! I'll update when we're home of course.


Jamm: Keep us posted! Kisses to the little monster!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sounds like the rice was helping a bit. I hope it's nothing serious. Glad he seems to be feeling well.


----------



## Jamm

Jaxson was very good and learned that the vet is a cool place! 22lbs. Received his second shots and a stool sample will be tested and we should know tomorrow about his poops. Vet thinks maybe colitis, so we're continuing bland diet mixed with kibble and added fiber.


----------



## Jamm

Don't want to jinx it... but Jaxson had a nice big 90% solid poop tonight!  We played outside as well and had lots of fun..

Batman Jaxson!!



Loving his agility tunnel!!





With my mini Joey<3



"I wasn't eating shrubs  "


----------



## CnCFusion

I don't know how you can get him to stay still for all these amazing pictures!!! Mochi could never do it, so 90% of mine are blurry....


----------



## SandyK

Love all the pics!! Glad Jaxson is getting better!!


----------



## CedarFurbaby

omg too cute!! Hope all the Jaxson gets well soon. Cedar is always eating rubbish and has had diarrhoea 3x now, nothing serious and they just all went back to normal.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sweetest Batman ever. His eyes are so expressive.


----------



## Jamm

CnCFusion said:


> I don't know how you can get him to stay still for all these amazing pictures!!! Mochi could never do it, so 90% of mine are blurry....


haha its a mix of lucky shots, him sitting for a moment and him learning to sit and wait for his cookies! Joey was so used to my million photos of him so he'd just sit and smile right away... Jaxson is slowly learning that too  

Another good poop report... 99% solid! Still a bit loose at the end a mucus filled but WAY better then they have been.. Continuing rice/kibble/oat bran/yogurt today and hopefully vet will say yes or no to something from his poops!


----------



## Krissi2197

Glad to hear he's doing better with his tummy problem!! Those photos are so gorgeous. He's gotten so big already!


----------



## Karen519

*Jaxson*



Krissi2197 said:


> Glad to hear he's doing better with his tummy problem!! Those photos are so gorgeous. He's gotten so big already!


So happy to hear that Jaxson is feeling better!!


----------



## Jamm

The most beautiful solid poop this morning!! lol!! Seriously only dog people get it.. I see him poop and go and look and get so excited YAH JAXSON!! GOOD POOPIES


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> The most beautiful solid poop this morning!! lol!! Seriously only dog people get it.. I see him poop and go and look and get so excited YAH JAXSON!! GOOD POOPIES


Jamm: So happy for the excellent poop report. You are so right, only dog people would understand!!!:laugh::laugh::wink2::wink2:


----------



## Jamm

Jaxson looks so grown up now D: Where did my puppy go???? Today's been 1 whole month since we've got him<3


----------



## jennretz

He's really adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyGold

Love the pictures. Especially the one with him chasing the bubbles, and the bow tie! Beautiful pup!


----------



## Jamm

Guys we had SUCH a fantastic day!!! We have a Facebook group going now for all of the litter and their families.. its amazing! Through the group we discovered that one of Jaxson's brothers lives just 10 minutes down the street! So cool! So today we met up and the boys had their first playdate since they left the breeders! His name is Blu and he was "black collar" from the litter. The amazing thing is that Jaxson's first real friend who is also his brother.. happens to be named Blu... the same name as Joeys BFF. It's really nice  

Puppy love!!!!


----------



## fourlakes

The look like clones - and both absolutely adorable. And what fun to have a playmate!


----------



## wdadswell

Just love your pictures!!! The 2 of them sitting together, looking at you are priceless! They looked like they were never apart! So adorable&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Krissi2197

You take the best photos. Cooper still needs a playmate. :c


----------



## Amystelter

Wow, those are some cute puppies and really great shots! You definitely have a nak for photography. Keep them coming


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

That is so cool that Jaxson's brother Blu lives so close. Looks like they had a great time together!!! Thanks for sharing!!:smile2:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Man, your pics are SO good! That's so great that they will get to grow up together!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

Glad Jaxson's feeling better! 
I agree, your pictures are absolutely amazing! I'm envious of your talents! 

So cool about the littermate being so close to home! Unfortunately, we don't have anybody that close, but have still met some puppies of different breeds in the area!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone! It is really cool to have a sibling so close.. we plan to do weekly play dates so we should get to see them grow up together  

Jaxson has been doing really well since feeling "ill" everything back to 100% normal for over a week now which is great. Puppy class got canceled last night because of EXTREME heat.. it was the hottest day yet so we had a inside day. 

We have our first little modelling gig on the weekend and i can't wait! We also bought a Canoe!!! so we're going to take it to the lake this weekend and try that out... which means Jaxson now needs a life jacket lol. I'll be sure to post cute photos of him in that


----------



## OutWest

You need to tell us how you manage to keep him in the canoe. I'd love to take Tucker and Bella out but they love water so much I think they'd jump in.


----------



## Jamm

haha well i'm hoping since Jaxson has never gone "swimming" yet hell be okay with just chilling.... but that's why hell be wearing a life jacket and his leash lol.. we shall see!! I just can't wait to go out and sun set at the cottage!!!  

So yesterday I gave Jaxson a lemon again... and a banana, his first one which he loved. Our new favourite thing is a peanut butter/yogurt frozen kong in the morning... Coffee in peace!!!


----------



## Karen519

Jamm: The puppy pictures are JUST AMAZING!!! Which one is which? Getting confused. Have fun on the boat and a life jacket and leash is a must!


----------



## G-bear

I love the video with that nasty vicious lemon At the end when Jaxson looked at you it was like, "See mom, I handled it. I'm a big boy now!" He is just so darn CUTE!


----------



## CedarFurbaby

Oh I remember Jaxson's earlier pics and I can see in the video he's bigger now!


----------



## Jamm

We had a really good day today! We met up with Blu again and played for about an hour this morning.. that was great for tiring him out as I had lots to do today. After Jaxson's nap we took him on his very first walk! We walked down the street to the park and he met a bunch of kids, construction workers, another dog, and heard lots of noise! He was loving it. We played this evening in the backyard but he was SO sleepy lol he was doing lots of "tired" playing with his toys.. laying down flopping them all around lol. Such a funny guy. 

Holding down a nice stay from across the room..




Brother Blu!



After playing with Blu... 







Walk time!!






Post walk time...




The first and so far only ball he cares about!


----------



## aesthetic

He's such an angel!! I swear he's one of the cutest dogs I've ever seen. He's the one on the left in the picture with his brother, right? They have the same dog tag, so I went by color.


----------



## Jamm

Yes! Good eye  The pup on the left is Jaxson... he is quite darker then his brother Blu!


----------



## G-bear

He just keeps getting cuter. Love the big fluffy puppy paws in the pic where he is sleeping


----------



## kansas gold

Love the pics. What a beautiful friend you have there!


----------



## Jamm

Second puppy class went great! We had to miss the last two due to Jaxson being sick, and then me being sick.. His favourite puppy this morning was a little Portuguese water dog named Moose! He played really really well and loves all of the people.. I think that's his favourite part!


----------



## SandyK

Just love seeing updates on Jaxson!! He is such a good looking boy!!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks Sandy! 

SO Jaxson had his first little modelling gig downtown for a collar company.. the same one Joey modelled for last year  It was really nice! His first time down town and being a model.. he did GREAT! Im glad I taught him stay as it really worked for the photos... He's so smart! Walking has been so amazing.. he loves it! Of course our short walks end up taking almost 30 mins as its "stop and smell/ try to eat everything!!" He LOVES trying to chase the leaves lol. I've noticed he is a big chaser.. which excites and worries me. Im making our new training focus recall as it will be so important. So far, he's been doing well! No potty accidents in about .... I can't remember when! He now will sit near the back door, and if that doesn't get our attention he will come and stare at us from behind the kitchen door lol. Im sure everyone has heard of Pokemon Go... well it was finally released in Canada and I grew up with Pokemon so I was SO excited to be able to play it... It's worked so great for socializing Jaxson too! Last night we had our first night time adventure.. My parents, Jax and I all walking around around 9/10 meeting new people, tons of kids, bikes, strollers, hearing church bells. It's awesome! 

Another puppy class tonight which I'm looking forward too! This morning we had another play date with Blu  


Photo spam time!!!


----------



## Figtoria

He's gorgeous!!!

We've been playing Pokemon Go, too!!

But since Jupiter can't touch the ground yet, we load him into the backseat of the car and drive slowly around our neighbourhood!

He loves it and the bonus is that he associates the car with pleasant things!!


----------



## Amystelter

I guess I had a wheedle in my office today, who knew?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I really don't understand pokeman go....what are you supposed to do? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic

jennretz said:


> I really don't understand pokeman go....what are you supposed to do? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're supposed to walk around and try to catch pokemon. They come at different CP (combat power/points) - the higher the CP the better the pokemon, but the harder they are to catch and vice versa. Every time you catch a pokemon, you get these candies and stardust. The candies are important to evolve (some pokemon need 12 candies to evolve, others need 25, or 50) and the candies + stardust are used to "level up" your pokemon, or raise their CP. The pokestops (aka the cubes) are where you get necessities - different kinds of pokeballs, razzberries (which make hard-to-catch pokemon easier to catch), eggs, potions and revives (once you get to a high enough level),. There are 3 different eggs - 2km, 5km, and 10km. 2km eggs you get common pokemon, 5km eggs are slightly less common pokemon and 10km eggs are the rarer pokemons. When you get an egg, you need to put it in an incubator (you get one when you start the game, then more later on) and then start walking. When you get multiple of the same pokemon, you can transfer them to the professor to get 1 candy.

You level up by evolving pokemon, hatching eggs, going to pokestops, catching new pokemon, catching old pokemon, etc. When you get to level 5, you can choose between three teams - Team Instinct, Mystic, and Valor. Then you can go to gyms and use your highest CP pokemon to battle. If you win the battle, you claim the gym for your team (which also earns you xp to level up). As you level up, you unlock more items. 

I'm sure I forgot something, but that's the general summary of the game. I grew up with pokemon too, so it's always been a decent chunk of my life. 

Also, Jax is such a cutie. He makes the perfect model!


----------



## skeller

Hi,
I just saw this thread. I followed Jamm's journey with her loss of Joey Jax, as we lost our Benny in March at age 8 of lymphoma as well. The good news is, we found a great litter nearby, Bridget (Lynne Gallagher Baypointe Goldens) x Mistic (Jill Simmons Poetic Gold). The great news is, we will be bringing a little boy home mid August. I'm going to see the pups tomorrow. Our boy will be named Brody (decided to stick with the B). Getting excited!


----------



## Jamm

@aesthetic said it perfectly!! 

I'm just fortunate so many people are out and about to meet Jaxson! its pure puppy socialization  Of course I never go without someone else playing pokemon so they can let me know if a good pokemon pops up  

We had another puppy class last night! It went well... they class worked on "stay" which is what we've been working on for the last week... Jaxson's was easily the best stay. For play time there is a doberman pup also named Jaxson and I don't think he likes my Jaxson... he would NOT leave him alone trying to paw at him, stand over him... My Jaxson was barking and kept trying to shake him but he wouldn't let up. I'm looking forward to Saturday class as he liked the puppies better there. I wish there was just puppy socialization classes for like 30 mins lol.


----------



## Jamm

skeller said:


> Hi,
> I just saw this thread. I followed Jamm's journey with her loss of Joey Jax, as we lost our Benny in March at age 8 of lymphoma as well. The good news is, we found a great litter nearby, Bridget (Lynne Gallagher Baypointe Goldens) x Mistic (Jill Simmons Poetic Gold). The great news is, we will be bringing a little boy home mid August. I'm going to see the pups tomorrow. Our boy will be named Brody (decided to stick with the B). Getting excited!



This is great to hear! Be sure to make a new thread so we can follow Brody's journey! Love the name by the way.


----------



## Amystelter

aesthetic said:


> You're supposed to walk around and try to catch pokemon. They come at different CP (combat power/points) - the higher the CP the better the pokemon, but the harder they are to catch and vice versa. Every time you catch a pokemon, you get these candies and stardust. The candies are important to evolve (some pokemon need 12 candies to evolve, others need 25, or 50) and the candies + stardust are used to "level up" your pokemon, or raise their CP. The pokestops (aka the cubes) are where you get necessities - different kinds of pokeballs, razzberries (which make hard-to-catch pokemon easier to catch), eggs, potions and revives (once you get to a high enough level),. There are 3 different eggs - 2km, 5km, and 10km. 2km eggs you get common pokemon, 5km eggs are slightly less common pokemon and 10km eggs are the rarer pokemons. When you get an egg, you need to put it in an incubator (you get one when you start the game, then more later on) and then start walking. When you get multiple of the same pokemon, you can transfer them to the professor to get 1 candy.
> 
> 
> 
> You level up by evolving pokemon, hatching eggs, going to pokestops, catching new pokemon, catching old pokemon, etc. When you get to level 5, you can choose between three teams - Team Instinct, Mystic, and Valor. Then you can go to gyms and use your highest CP pokemon to battle. If you win the battle, you claim the gym for your team (which also earns you xp to level up). As you level up, you unlock more items.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I forgot something, but that's the general summary of the game. I grew up with pokemon too, so it's always been a decent chunk of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Jax is such a cutie. He makes the perfect model!




Thanks for the explanation. You done good. A friend of mine is playing along with all her kids so I asked about it. When she came into my office to show me, we caught the wheedle. She thought it would be a good form of exercise for her and the kids. Someone posted on Facebook, "In a world that is falling apart, we are chasing Pokemon," suggesting there are better things to do. I couldn't disagree more. Sometimes it's better to leave the troubles of the world behind and chase Pokemon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Skeller*



skeller said:


> Hi,
> I just saw this thread. I followed Jamm's journey with her loss of Joey Jax, as we lost our Benny in March at age 8 of lymphoma as well. The good news is, we found a great litter nearby, Bridget (Lynne Gallagher Baypointe Goldens) x Mistic (Jill Simmons Poetic Gold). The great news is, we will be bringing a little boy home mid August. I'm going to see the pups tomorrow. Our boy will be named Brody (decided to stick with the B). Getting excited!


Skeller: I am so happy for you! Love the name Brody!


----------



## jennretz

Love this thread! Jamm, didn't mean to hijack your thread with Pokeman Go questions, but I was really curious. Thank you all for the education! LOL


----------



## Krissi2197

Pokemon GO is so addicting. I just wish the servers would stop going offline, and this dumb 3-step glitch would just be fixed cause right now it's impossible to hunt Pokemon down since I'm not sure if I'm going in the right direction or not!! I love hatching eggs though. Before having Cooper I rarely went for walks, but him combined with the app is making me much more active. It's amazing.


----------



## Jamm

So far we've learned that Jaxson does NOT like the heat... at all! Yesterday with the humidex it was high 30's, low 40's..Jaxson refused to go outside for his night time play lol. I was at work so my parents were taking turns sitting inside with him playing. They eventually got him out as he had to potty and then of course had a great time playing in the sprinkler!! lol He is turning into such an adorable little guy. His little morning wiggle butt, the way he "shows" us a new toy he has.... runs and brings it right to you and shakes it around towards our face.. like he's proud of it!! Sleeping is great, pretty much from 10:30/11 to 6:30/7 every day.


----------



## Jamm

Well Pokemon go has lead to more great socializing!! Last night we went to the down town part of the town next to ours.. WOW! SO MANY PEOPLE. It was amazing. Everyone was there for Pokemon of course, but they couldn't help but pet the cute little puppy! Jaxson easily met 100 people.. a few dogs, another puppy.. he smelled BBQ, steak, saw flags and tents.. loud motorcycles and a police siren. He also saw a guy playing an electric guitar and singing... it was amazing! Now that I know this is a hot spot we will definitely be back! Tonight is puppy graduation.. went by so fast! August we're going to do puppy play groups and then pick up obedience in September with a good friend of ours. Jaxson had a bath yesterday... it was fun! He was a little bit concerned with the loudness of the dryer... even though we have used it before. SO we went slow, lots of treats and play in between... but he was very good for it! 

We had another brother play date this morning  SO MUCH FUN. These two love each other and play so well together. I love it! 

ALSO Jaxson has officially lost his first puppy tooth! Its one of the itty bitty front top ones<3 

photo time!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

He is perfection!


----------



## Krissi2197

Cooper was okay with me touching his mouth and looking at his teeth UNTIL he began teething. Now it's hard to take a look at his mouth cause he squirms and nibbles on me when I try to open his mouth. It must be super uncomfortable.

Jaxon is getting so big!! He has just the sweetest face. I love his collar, too! I want to get a nice one for Cooper (he just has a nylon one right now) but I feel like it doesn't make much sense since he'll grow out of it soon. Is that the collar you gave him when he came home?


----------



## Jamm

Krissi2197 said:


> Cooper was okay with me touching his mouth and looking at his teeth UNTIL he began teething. Now it's hard to take a look at his mouth cause he squirms and nibbles on me when I try to open his mouth. It must be super uncomfortable.
> 
> Jaxon is getting so big!! He has just the sweetest face. I love his collar, too! I want to get a nice one for Cooper (he just has a nylon one right now) but I feel like it doesn't make much sense since he'll grow out of it soon. Is that the collar you gave him when he came home?


I've always had a thing for collars  Jaxson will be inheriting Joey's collection of over 40. I've already purchased two more for his next puppy stage. Dog collars are my favourite accessory!


----------



## fourlakes

Jaxon is SO CUTE! I just love his big, bright, happy smile  Love seeing the photos. Looks like he has been a busy boy.


----------



## Jamm

Busy is right! I've got to say, It's been really nice being busy again. Being without Joey... without a dog for the first time in so long was so strange. I had nothing but work and it was awful. Now our days are filled with so many many fun things! I love it  

Puppy graduation was tonight!!! The only puppy who fully completed the "obstacle course" ... Sit, heel, down, leave it, stay, come, down. My boy


----------



## Otter

Jamm said:


> Puppy graduation was tonight!!! The only puppy who fully completed the "obstacle course" ... Sit, heel, down, leave it, stay, come, down. My boy


Congratulations!
He is a really cute.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Jamm said:


> Busy is right! I've got to say, It's been really nice being busy again. Being without Joey... without a dog for the first time in so long was so strange. I had nothing but work and it was awful. Now our days are filled with so many many fun things! I love it
> 
> Puppy graduation was tonight!!! The only puppy who fully completed the "obstacle course" ... Sit, heel, down, leave it, stay, come, down. My boy


What a superstar he is!:banana::banana::grin2:


----------



## Siandvm

What a smart boy! And handsome to boot!


----------



## Jamm

Last night we brought Jaxson to "Joey Park" for the first time. This was Joeys favourite place.. we went almost nightly when he was diagnosed last summer. It was more emotional then I was expecting but Jaxson loved it. The last couple of nights we've been doing busy socializing, so I think he appreciated the night with no one else but grassy fields and rolling around. 









also, teeth update


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful photos, I especially like the first one where he looks like he's looking up at the sky!.


----------



## jennretz

Beautiful photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

He is so darling! And congratulations on the puppy class!


----------



## wdadswell

Always love looking at pics of your cutie patootie! I just love his face!


----------



## Jamm

What a fantastic day!! We went to Centre island yesterday in the city and had such a fun time! Jaxson was a super star. He easily met 100 people and another 50 kids. He watched ducks, geese, seagulls in the smaller parts of the lake. When we walked through centreville he experienced so many different smells, sights and sounds.. lots of loud noises like trains, children laughing, crying, roller coasters, waves, water splashing.. Not to mention the ferry! He walked on no problem and didn't care at all when the loud ferry horn went off. What a super star! I bought a cooling bandana for him and it was perfect today! Very hot but much cooler by the lake. It was a really busy day but it was so good for Jaxson and he was so good! After he ate dinner he was POOPED. Slept on his bed until a last burst of energy before bed lol.. Who doesn't like night time zoomies? 




On the ferry! 



Great view of Toronto!


----------



## jennretz

Love the photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Our3dogs

He is just to stink'en cute for words! I love the one of him watching the ducks and the one of him sleeping. He looks like he is so deep asleep he will get pillow wrinkles on his face. HA!


----------



## aesthetic

He is the MOST photogenic dog ever!! I love these pictures!


----------



## wdadswell

Just gorgeous!!! They would make wonderful postcards!! Jaxson has the greatest smile!!


----------



## Jamm

Jaxson weighs 37lbs now at 16 almost 17 weeks old!! He is such a good boy. I signed us up for another puppy play group class as I want to submerge him in positive dog play and experiences. SO far the only dogs we've come across in our new neighbourhood are all not friendly  So many little little dogs that just bark at Jax. SO because of that... another puppy class will be fun  That starts sunday... this morning we're having another play date with Blu before it gets way hot.


----------



## Sweet Girl

He seriously is the most photogenic puppy ever - Aesthetic is right!! Your pics are amazing! 

So glad he did well going to the Island. I LOVE taking Shala over. You sort of forget you're still in Toronto, eh? :smile2: Perfect thing to do in this hot weather.


----------



## Bentman2

Keep in fun for Jaxson. You always have to watch out for other dogs when in public. Not everyone keeps their dog in line and these little buddies can get hurt easily.


----------



## Jamm

Today Jaxson is 4 months old!!!

Jaxson is growing into such a nice little boy  I've been taking him to a park to have lots of off leash time and practice recall... He's been doing fantastic! I use a higher value reward for recall training as I think that's one of the most important things to teach. So far its been working. He came 99% of the time the other morning... the only time he made me say "Come" twice was when he found and was smelling an old hot dog wrapper.. but even then he came the second time! He loves to stick near us and follow us around outside. I was worried when we first brought him home as he would snuggle, but then get up and go to the other side of the room to sleep... now I'm lucky if I can sneak away without him noticing  

He is chewing lots more now.. I can see his back molars starting to poke through and he has lost about 6 baby teeth. So far he has not done any destructive chewing thankfully.. I'm keeping him in chews so fingers crossed.. lol. He's really good for me brushing him and touching all over.. same with cutting his nails. I was always afraid to cut Joeys nails but we're doing it with Jaxson!


----------



## Karen519

*Jaxson*

:x:grin2::wink2:0


Jamm said:


> Today Jaxson is 4 months old!!!
> 
> Jaxson is growing into such a nice little boy  I've been taking him to a park to have lots of off leash time and practice recall... He's been doing fantastic! I use a higher value reward for recall training as I think that's one of the most important things to teach. So far its been working. He came 99% of the time the other morning... the only time he made me say "Come" twice was when he found and was smelling an old hot dog wrapper.. but even then he came the second time! He loves to stick near us and follow us around outside. I was worried when we first brought him home as he would snuggle, but then get up and go to the other side of the room to sleep... now I'm lucky if I can sneak away without him noticing
> 
> He is chewing lots more now.. I can see his back molars starting to poke through and he has lost about 6 baby teeth. So far he has not done any destructive chewing thankfully.. I'm keeping him in chews so fingers crossed.. lol. He's really good for me brushing him and touching all over.. same with cutting his nails. I was always afraid to cut Joeys nails but we're doing it with Jaxson!


Have a very Happy 4 month old birthday! I know your Mom will treat you like a prince! Jaxson is becoming a very well trained and mannerly dog, just like Joey! I bet your parents are head over heels in love with Jaxson!


----------



## Jamm

What an amazing boy Jaxson is becoming  Of course still bratty, but oh so lovable and sweet. He LOVES his belly rubs... when he greets anyone entering the room he gets super wiggly butt and then flops right over. No real bad behaviours .... yet


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

More amazimg pictures. What a handsome boy.


----------



## Wendy427

Wonderful pictures of such a beautiful boy!


----------



## aesthetic

He's such a handsome boy!! These picture updates really make my day, I love seeing cute puppies, especially puppies as cute as Jaxson


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful photos of your gorgeous boy!.


----------



## Kalhayd

He's gorgeous! And super photogenic!


----------



## Lilliam

What a cutie pie!!!!!❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Jamm

SO Jaxson has had very strange digestive issues the last couple of days.. I think he ate too much long green grass. 

Diarrhea Monday ... very loose and mush. 
Started rice and yogurt/oat bran. 
Firm poop Tuesday night 
Wednesday firmer poop morning
throws up Wednesday afternoon.. 3 times. Mostly rice.
Firm poop Wednesday night no more throw up. 
Thursday morning 1 poop ALL DAY... it was firm but nothing
Friday morning so far one solid poop.. 

SO he went from loose to barf to diarrhea... all while being completely normal, happy, crazy wild man puppy. I hope he's all better now but man he sure knows how to make my heart fall to my stomach! 

Besides for his digestive issues, he's been wonderful! He's been soo crazy man wild lately. Walks don't seem to tire him so we go to the park for off leash time but he isn't into chasing a toy yet. Lots of training to tame the beast as well! Next Saturday we leave for the cottage so hell have a week of off leash running, swimming, playing... It'll be great! 

Love him so much! He's such a little sweetie. I come home from work to be greeted by his wiggly butt, and then he immediately flops over for belly rubs.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, he's such a sweetie, guaranteed to make everyone smile, so very happy for you!.


----------



## Karen519

*Jaxson*



Jamm said:


> SO Jaxson has had very strange digestive issues the last couple of days.. I think he ate too much long green grass.
> 
> Diarrhea Monday ... very loose and mush.
> Started rice and yogurt/oat bran.
> Firm poop Tuesday night
> Wednesday firmer poop morning
> throws up Wednesday afternoon.. 3 times. Mostly rice.
> Firm poop Wednesday night no more throw up.
> Thursday morning 1 poop ALL DAY... it was firm but nothing
> Friday morning so far one solid poop..
> 
> SO he went from loose to barf to diarrhea... all while being completely normal, happy, crazy wild man puppy. I hope he's all better now but man he sure knows how to make my heart fall to my stomach!
> 
> Besides for his digestive issues, he's been wonderful! He's been soo crazy man wild lately. Walks don't seem to tire him so we go to the park for off leash time but he isn't into chasing a toy yet. Lots of training to tame the beast as well! Next Saturday we leave for the cottage so hell have a week of off leash running, swimming, playing... It'll be great!
> 
> Love him so much! He's such a little sweetie. I come home from work to be greeted by his wiggly butt, and then he immediately flops over for belly rubs.


They sure do know how to worry us!! Everytime Tonka or Tucker aren't 100 percent, I worry. The cottage will be so much fun!!


----------



## Jamm

Another great class this morning with Jaxson  

He was the demo dog again for his sit, stay, come, heel. We've really been working on heeling and his sit during heeling. He's so smart! He's a feisty little guy, he was being a brat this evening and was talking back to us! Monster boy lol.


----------



## Kalhayd

Jamm said:


> Another great class this morning with Jaxson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the demo dog again for his sit, stay, come, heel. We've really been working on heeling and his sit during heeling. He's so smart! He's a feisty little guy, he was being a brat this evening and was talking back to us! Monster boy lol.


Ha! We have a girl who talks back, too! Love these little brats! Yay for showing off all those awesome skills, Jaxson!


----------



## murphy1

he's adorable and I just love his smile,,,,,he has a bit of a mischievous look


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> SO Jaxson has had very strange digestive issues the last couple of days.. I think he ate too much long green grass.
> 
> Diarrhea Monday ... very loose and mush.
> Started rice and yogurt/oat bran.
> Firm poop Tuesday night
> Wednesday firmer poop morning
> throws up Wednesday afternoon.. 3 times. Mostly rice.
> Firm poop Wednesday night no more throw up.
> Thursday morning 1 poop ALL DAY... it was firm but nothing
> Friday morning so far one solid poop..
> 
> SO he went from loose to barf to diarrhea... all while being completely normal, happy, crazy wild man puppy. I hope he's all better now but man he sure knows how to make my heart fall to my stomach!
> 
> Besides for his digestive issues, he's been wonderful! He's been soo crazy man wild lately. Walks don't seem to tire him so we go to the park for off leash time but he isn't into chasing a toy yet. Lots of training to tame the beast as well! Next Saturday we leave for the cottage so hell have a week of off leash running, swimming, playing... It'll be great!
> 
> Love him so much! He's such a little sweetie. I come home from work to be greeted by his wiggly butt, and then he immediately flops over for belly rubs.



This gave me a great giggle.  Golden puppies are just the best, even with mysterious digestive issues.


----------



## Amystelter

OutWest said:


> This gave me a great giggle.  Golden puppies are just the best, even with mysterious digestive issues.




Sounds like a case of neglect, loll - 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Another great class this morning with Jaxson
> 
> He was the demo dog again for his sit, stay, come, heel. We've really been working on heeling and his sit during heeling. He's so smart! He's a feisty little guy, he was being a brat this evening and was talking back to us! Monster boy lol.


Jamm: Why does it not surprise me, that they use Jaxson as the demo dog in class? I'd be willing to bet that you have the best trained puppy ever!


----------



## Jamm

Well this is our "see ya later" post! Heading to the cottage today for a week  Won't be on GRF at all but if we're friends on FB you'll see photos and stuff  I'll post some here when we're back of course! I hope to get Jaxson swimming  I think he's going to jump right in.. this fearless boy.


----------



## Jamm

And we're back!! What an awesome time at the cottage... I love it up there. Jaxson was so good! He was off leash the entire time pretty much.. he stayed close and was good with his recall. He only didn't listen a few times when he was hot on the trail of some deer! He always has his nose to the ground. He "Swam" lol more like waded. He came in by himself which was great but didn't swim unless I carried him further and held him. He jumped off the dock once when we were in the canoe and he fell off the dock as well lol. Clumsy puppy! He was so good though! His sister Maisie came up to play for the day so that was fun... and he was so good in the canoe. 

Here is a link to our photo thread for pics 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-jaxsons-first-year-cottage.html#post6737298


----------



## Jamm

ALSO just update on Mr. ... he was 46lbs before we left for the cottage... and he lost about 6 puppy teeth within the last week LOL he is all gums!!! SUPER bitey and chewy.. teething a ton.


----------



## OutWest

Ah....he is SOOOOO beautiful. He is going to be quite a smashing looking adult. 

I gather you had a good time at the cottage, too.  Great pictures. Welcome back!


----------



## danoon58

Jamm -

I miss hearing about Jaxson. How is he doing? He must be big by now! 

Debbie


----------



## jennretz

danoon58 said:


> Jamm -
> 
> 
> 
> I miss hearing about Jaxson. How is he doing? He must be big by now!
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie




Me too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

:curtain: 


Hi! 

Long time no talk GRF :smile2: I got busy with school, work and life and haven't been here in months. I figured everyone needed to hear ALL about Jaxson! 

Jaxson is going to be 9 months old tomorrow and my my is he turning into a WONDERFUL young man. I love him more and more every day and I can not thank him enough for everything he does for me always. 

Back peddling a little bit.. While we were gone Jaxson has had a very successful start to his career. He earned his CGN at the young age of 7 months, and the weekend after that at his first conformation show he earned 7 points in 2 days towards his championship! We graduated puppy agility and obedience with flying colours. Jaxson is entered in his next conformation show at the beginning of February. 

Here are some recent photos of BIG MAN Jaxson... I hope everyone has been well! I post lots on Jaxson's instagram so if you'd like to keep up with us there.. you can follow him @ Jaxson_thegolden


----------



## danoon58

OMG he has gotten so big! I love the photo of him under the mistletoe with all the lipstick on his face!


----------



## G-bear

Jaxson has gotten so BIG and so handsome! No wonder he has all of that lipstick on his face in the photo under the mistletoe.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What great photos. He is so handsome and you have a real talent for photography.


----------



## Amystelter

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys  And he is such a little sweetie. I remember when he first came home he didn't really want to cuddle much and I was so sad and worried... BOY was I wrong. He can not lay in the same room as us without touching us somehow. He isn't allowed on the upstairs couch but his favourite thing is to sneakily crawl up me and lay ON me so that he's not "on the couch"  

9 Months old today!! Gosh puppyhood goes by so fast.


----------



## fourlakes

Love the Jaxson photos! What a handsome boy


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi!! So glad to see your update - was wondering what happened to you! Jaxson looks awesome - and he sounds like a great dog. Way to go on the CGN and showing!


----------



## Jamm

Thank you friends! <3 


9 month fun at the park today !!!


----------



## Dezpez

He is an incredibly handsome dog!!! And I love his snow booties!!!!


----------



## OutWest

He looks like such a sweet and fun-loving guy. And so big now! I wouldn't have recognized him except for the expression on his face. That is quite distinctive. 

And he seems to like snow...always a good thing in a GR. LOL!


----------



## Jamm

He has SUCH an expressive face! His little eye brows tell a whole story and you know when he's happy, and when he's giving you a filthy look lol. He's got a whole lot of personality  

More park pics!!! 

"You looking at my butt?"



He is SO fast!!!





Hey why is there water where my snow is supposed to be?


----------



## danoon58

He is so handsome! I just can't get over how grownup he looks! 9 months. Wow does time fly!


----------



## craigtoo

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Ah he is gorgeous! I can't believe how big he is now. He looks like so much fun.


----------



## Kalhayd

He's beautiful!


----------

